

I can do better: I will pay $10,000 for you to build your side-project/MVP - mvpproject

Proposition HN: I will pay $10,000 for you to build your side-project/MVP<p>Premise 1:<p>Investors/Incubators over-estimate their ability to pick good ideas/startups.<p>Premise 2:<p>An MVP built by a lone, but talented techie is almost as likely to turn into something 'successful' as a startup on angellist that has: 4 founders, 9 advisors, 13 press releases, 600 followers, etc<p>Premise 3:<p>Most freelancers will not build and/or follow-through with their ideas, because they perceive their opportunity cost to be too high.<p>Premise 4:<p>HackerNews has a decent number of talented freelancers with good ideas.<p>Based on these premises, I present The Proposition [Version 1.0]:<p>I'll pay you $5000 to build the MVP of that idea you've been kicking around in your head for the last year. Once you're done (ideally within 2 months), you can go back to earning your full potential. At this point, I'll take over and spend an additional $5000 to acquire enough users/customers for us to evaluate the project's likelihood of success. We split the resulting company 50-50, as equal co-founders.
======
xauronx
Did you want people to e-mail you their ideas? E-mail you an introduction and
their background/skills/etc? Shouldn't you put your contact info somewhere?
Are you associated with hmexx or just one upping him?

------
brandoncordell
I only see $8,000. Where does the other $2,000 come in? How would one contact
you?

